# Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Both kidded*



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are my girls I KNOW are bred. :leap: :leap: 
Both FF, 2 year olds and due Feb. 25(day 150)!

Nuttah








fuzzy little udder. Planning on clipping tomorrow.









Jane (aka: Jane the Pain,lol). She is HUGE. The picture really doesnt show it.



















They were clipped for a show in early Dec. so they are wearing thier shirts here. Maybe that's why the pictures dont show them as large as they are in real life. Anywho... I need lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: but if I had to have bucks they need to be Nuttah's. Her kids will be PB Alpines, but Jane's a nubian, so kids will be Nupines, which I can't sell very easily around here. I'll have to do the poll sniff test. I can't wait :stars: :stars:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Ok, here's Jane from last week. Please Excue her dirty shirt.It warmed up a little so was very muddy and the yearlings had to pick on the poor pregnant girls. LOL.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Woo Hooo :leap: Just a month to go!! Hope you do get those girls :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Pretty girls! I love their sweaters, how cute!!! I have 2 girls who are also due on Feb 25th and another due that week give or take a few days!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Awwwee, I love nubi's, even though I don't have one! Good luck with your upcoming kiddings! Thinking pink for ya! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Nice girls thinking pink...pink.... :hi5: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Well, I was going through my little goat calender and on February 17 I read "Jane Due"" and on Feb. 19th I see "Nuttah due" :shocked: I was going by a little note I had saved in my ipod. Looking at Jane I'm going "well I guess I could say that"...and looking at Nuttah I think she looks like the 2o something... :GAAH: I don't know what I did, date wise, but I guess we'll see. I'll have to be prepared. I only had the buck 3 days. So it has to be either or. lol.

Here is Jane yesterday, she's so miserable. Bless her heart. i'm getting really excited about her udder coming in, the texture feels so nice! 
























And Nuttah.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Jane looks to have 3 in there! Wow is she low!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Oh I'de be pulling my hair out with date issues. That's why I always like to put down the day I seen the doe's breed on the calendar, then I can go back and count the days up if I have any doubt/question of a due date.

Good luck, they are looking good. I missed a date on one of my girls, never caught her heat or breeding but I did see her messy tail so I'm going off that date. Her udder looks a lot like Nuttah's right now, I have her due March 1st.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

I'm thinking Jane either has really large twins or triplets in there. If that's the case than I'll go by the 25th I think. Her udder has a long way to go, lot's of skin still. Has anyone noticed that nubians tend to really grow down rather than out?? Nuttah is a pretty large doe- she could hide twins in there, but my feeling is a single.

Did the sniff test today. Jane smells like hay and molasses. YAY! maybe :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Nuttah smells bucky. I want my PB Alpine does though  Hopefully if she has to have a buck she'll through in a doeling too.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Possibly day 142 or 134, and both girls have really dropped. Nuttah doesn't even look bred today by her belly. LOL. Poor Jane, moans and groans as she bearly waddles around. She's going to be so happy to get those kids out and done with.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread!*

Nice girls.  Love the sweaters. 
Thinking Pink for ya.  :dance:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *New Pics**

Alright here's pics from yesterday- I'm thinking they still have a week to go. But when you make it to a week out you kinda just don't know for sure until they are in labor. I'm on the look out 

Nuttah

















Jane

















I'm so ready for these little stinkers. :leap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

Well, when I went out this afternoon, Jane had about a 4 inch string of of goo. Ligs are pretty soft but can still feel them a little way up her tail- definantly different than this morning. Going on baby watch just in case!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

I hope she goes soon! And with at least :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

Awww I hope she gives you babies soon! I have a doe that I am starting to watch tonight too. Her ligs are basically gone, you can barely feel them towards her backbone, soooo mushy. I feel so bad for them at this point in pregnancy, they are just soooo uncomfortable!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

I think she's gonna go this weekend. I can't see her making it to the 25th like this. LOL. Nuttah still hasn't changed.

Ok, now question. Has it been everyone's experiance that a kid on top of the rumen means multiples? This morning I saw a whole little foot stick out of the top of Jane's rumen side and i was able to grab it for a second before the kid turned again, yet her baby side is deep and wide too?

I've thought I felt a kid there but never actually felt such distinct movement. It was so cool.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

 Holly Molly you have some very nice goat there! They all look so healthy and happy! :thumb:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

Tonight, Jane must have been feeling something uncfortable... in the barn by herself with her ears back... ligs still kinda there, more goop... maybe a kid was just pushing on something funny or she's starting labor. I hope she's not getting sick on me. Or that something's going wrong. She just didn't look like she was feeling well. Gave her omega-3 energy/vitamin drench....

I'll check on her in a couple more hours. I have to be at work at 7:30 in the morning though


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! **New Pics Added 2/17**

Went out again, and Jane's still not right. Somethings really off. Checked temp normal, breathing a little faster than usual. Head down. Ears back. Feels like she's just staring right through me. Wont lay down, won't walk around. Drenched her with calcium. I'm just not seeing enough labor signs to fit her feeling so rotten.... Perhaps I'm just loosing my mind... and my hair...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Jane's Not Feeling We*

Do you have any b-complex? I would try some of that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Jane's Not Feeling We*

I'm so sorry she is acting so off, I hope it's just the start of labor? Was she moving at all? Were you out there very long with her? I was just curious. I remember when my last doe started labor she just stood by the wall in her stall, motionless, her head down and totally ignoring me <when she usually would come over and see if i had something yummy to give her!>. She was not herself, and this started around 4:30-5pm, and lasted until she kidded right after midnight.

Good Luck to your girl, I hope and pray she's fine and is just starting to get things moving along for labor...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Jane's Not Feeling We*

I am hoping for your sake that she is simply starting into labor. Some does are very sage-like when they are having babies and deal with the entire ordeal as if it is nothing. Others are so very dramatic and scream like a banshee all day long before finally having kids. Some just get moody and act miserable. I'm hoping she is just in the latter category. Good luck and prayers your way!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Jane's Not Feeling We*

My doe that's due the 23rd had a day like this where she just felt bad you could see it in her eyes, she kept looking back at her tummy, twisting her head back and had a horrible look. Watched her most of that night, she did not want to lie down. Next morning she was all better and has not had anymore off days since. The conclusion was that she must have had babies pushing against the insides and making her hurt. She's still holding out on me yet, hard ligs and happy happy now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Jane's Not Feeling We*



> Went out again, and Jane's still not right. Somethings really off. Checked temp normal, breathing a little faster than usual. Head down. Ears back. Feels like she's just staring right through me. Wont lay down, won't walk around. Drenched her with calcium. I'm just not seeing enough labor signs to fit her feeling so rotten.... Perhaps I'm just loosing my mind... and my hair...


 Sounds like... she is contracting and possibly getting ready ....it can take many hours of this...before she actually drops... her temp is fine....so this is what I think is happening with her right now....


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *Jane's Not Feeling We*

Nuttah's udder has really started to come in. No ligs. Jane has lost ligs TOO!! BABIES SOON! it's gonna be a race. Jane seems like she feeling a little more like herself today. I think a kiddo was laying wrong. No contractions yet though. I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

Happy Kidding..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

Awww I hope the next time you post it's to tell us about a great kidding experience, and share pics of cute lil fuzzy babies!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

Well, they are having regular contractions now.Hopefully, they'll just get it done with before i loose all my sleep lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

LOL How funny that they are going at the same time!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

:leap: Sounds like babies soon! I'm jealous that everyone's goats are going into labor besides mine. :greengrin: Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

Nuttah kidded! 11:50 pm! A doe and a buck. My pb doe!!! So cute. Pics to come... Jane has stalled out. Gotta catch a couple hours of sleep before i have to head back down there again


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

Awww Congrats!!!!!! I am so happy for you! I hope your able to get some zzz's and I hope Jane has an easy kidding!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Jane and Nuttahs' Waiting Thread! *JANE AND NUTTAH LOST *

Jane kidded, 4 am! :leap: :leap: BIG twin BUCKS!! Can you believe that?? Sniff test was wrong on Jane. LOL. She had a hard time with the first guy, he had both front knees bent back, but I was able to get one leg folded out and helped pull the kid. Second one she did just fine. She didn't want to have anything to do with them, but Nuttah helped me get them cleaned up. Took them inside. Boy they are hungry little boogers, they've gooped up the little alpines' ears nursing them. Both the new momma's have a lot of edema to work out in thier udders. But I'm very pleased with how they've come in. 

Post pics after a nap. :ZZZ: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :leap: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------

